
Growing One's Consulting Business - charlieirish
https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/consulting_1
======
mprev
Interesting yarn.

I'm probably missing the point of the style, as it certainly doesn't seem to
have damaged the author's success, but it's kind of unusual to see such
verbosity.

